
‘Nothing on this page is real’: How lies become truth in online America - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/amphtml/national/nothing-on-this-page-is-real-how-lies-become-truth-in-online-america/2018/11/17/edd44cc8-e85a-11e8-bbdb-72fdbf9d4fed_story.html
======
_Schizotypy
Information literacy seems to be at an all time low

